
25 top-paying companies - rockstar9
http://money.cnn.com/galleries/2009/fortune/0901/gallery.bestcos_toppay.fortune/index.html
======
gravitycop
The top 15, from: [http://finance.yahoo.com/career-work/article/106493/Top-
Payi...](http://finance.yahoo.com/career-work/article/106493/Top-Paying-
Companies)

    
    
      1. Bingham McCutchen (law firm)
      Average total pay: $256,312
      For: Associate
    
      2. Lehigh Valley Hospital & Health Network
      Average total pay: $244,605
      For: Physicians
    
      3. Orrick Herrington & Sutcliffe (law firm)
      Average total pay: $240,955
      For: Associate
    
      4. Alston & Bird (law firm)
      Average total pay: $203,655
      For: Associate
    
      5. Perkins Coie (law firm)
      Average total pay: $190,126
      For: Associate
    
      6. Devon Energy (oil and natural gas producer)
      Average total pay: $186,882
      For: Engineer
    
      7. Chesapeake Energy (natural gas producer)
      Average total pay: $178,108
      For: Toolpusher
    
      8. Salesforce.com (CRM software)
      Average total pay: $172,303
      For: Senior Sales Engineer
    
      9. Arnold & Porter (law firm)
      Average total pay: $172,192
      For: Associate
    
      10. Adobe Systems
      Average total pay: $165,947
      For: Sr. Computer Scientist Software Development
    
      11. EOG Resources (oil and natural gas producer)
      Average total pay: $158,302
      For: Engineer
    
      12. Goldman Sachs (holding company)
      Average total pay: $144,994
      For: Other Exempt (i.e. Analysts, Program
      Analysts, Associates and Professional Non-Exempt)
    
      13. Boston Consulting Group
      Average total pay: $141,111
      For: Consultant
     
      14. Kimpton Hotels & Restaurants
      Average total pay: $134,769
      For: General Manager
    
      15. NetApp (data storage firm)
      Average total pay: $134,716
      For: Member Technical Staff, Software 4

------
russell
A bit bogus because the companies are ranked by most common salaried position,
so it starts off with a bunch of law firms. There is a hospital with the most
common salaried position being physician and a hotel chain with general
director, conveniently ignoring all the orderlies and chamber maids which
would make the average wage a lot less attractive. An there is that annoyance
of clicking through 25 pages.

------
ars
I would upmod the submission - but 25 individual pages?

~~~
undertoad
Nice. BusinessWeek seems to do that a lot, too. It doesn't even look like the
"Print" link circumvents it as on other sites.

So what were the companies? For some articles I just read the comments here.
;)

~~~
dmix
You want someone to click through 25 pages and copy the names of each company
for you?

I doubt most people here won't make past 5 before closing the tab.

Edit: First 5 were either law firms, hospitals or energy companies.

------
hardik
Does it bother you that so many of them are law firms. With all due respect to
undeniable need to uphold law and order in a society, so many law firms say
something about in which direction is productivity headed. Do you want people
proficient in laws or those building something of more value to be higher
rewarded?

------
pongle
I was surprised at the number of tech firms in the list (e.g. Adobe, TI,
NetApp, Cisco, Juniper) and the jobs that are listed are the engineering and
other technical jobs. Reading the comments I wasn't expected any tech firms to
be on the list.

------
blgraves
What exactly is a 'Toolpusher'? The most common job at #7 Chesapeake Energy.

~~~
falsestprophet
What the hell is a Senior Sales Engineer (Salesforce.com)? I have a pretty
good understanding of what those words mean separately, but as far as I can
tell they to not belong together.

~~~
willwagner
They work with the Sales team to give technical support and advice to
potential customers before they buy a product. It's not a fun job IMHO unless
you are technical and like to travel a lot.

~~~
toby
I've done it before. It also involved working with the client on customization
since the sales people don't always understand exactly what's possible.

It's fun if you like traveling and interacting with customers. Actually being
part of closing a deal is kind of a rush. I imagine it pays well because it's
not too easy for the sales guys to find engineers whom they're excited to
bring to a meeting.

~~~
modoc
It can also be a great place to get comfortable dealing with high level
business people, Fortune 100 executives, etc... You have to be able to (or
learn to) communicate clearly to the super technical folks they bring, and to
the CEO who can barely use his e-mail. You get very comfortable speaking in
front of a large group, and you learn to think on your feet.

I did it for a few years, before the travel burned me out, and I feel I
learned an amazingly amount of useful skills from it. Stuff they can't
effectively teach in school and that you can't learn coding in your living
room.

